# What you can do with a saburra snake tank.... Tell me what you think



## Mitch_89 (Mar 3, 2013)

I got bored and decided to make some extra room for additional animals bought at the illawarra reptile expo so here is my saburra


The saburra when we bought it




After i Added air vents and split it in three so many airvents...







And i finally got my lighting sorted just a preview of natural and three of the colors.


----------



## Melzey (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi , I can only see one of the photos.

Edit - Scratch that, they are there. Looks great!!  the colours look cool..


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 3, 2013)

I've often seen that lighting but wondered how good it would be in an enclosure - I think you've won me over ! I particularly like the green 

It's amazing how easy it is to transform a 'box' into something that you and your animals get to enjoy. You've done a great job Mitch !


----------



## Mitch_89 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks guys yea i wont be selling this one it looks great in the lounge room at night


----------



## Cypher69 (Mar 4, 2013)

What type & where did you get that lighting system from?


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow that looks awesome!


----------



## Mitch_89 (Mar 5, 2013)

Found the lights at shellhRBOUR BUNNings cant remember what brand


----------

